# The Stromile game-play Watch...



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought since we are not going to move Stromile Swift, and he will be getting even more minutes now that Yao is injured, we should have a thread to discuss his play from game to game. Also list your insights and comments on his play so far in the season.

IMO, he's been Passionless. That's the best way I can describe his play so far. He's never had a great game, but he's had a few decent ones. I'm very dissatisfied with him thus far, mostly defensively and on the glass. I can easily tolerate someone new to a team, not understanding the "new offense", or "knowing his role" and what's expected of him offensively. I cannot stomach someone refusing to rebound or guard a man that has the ball, and just give up layups :curse: 
That's intolerable... what can I say about someone who has a vertical leap that he has, but is constantly out-fought for boards. I can only imagine if Yao or Dke had Stromile's athletic ability??? In Yao's case you'd have possibly the 'greatest center of all time' or the closet clone of Hakeem Olajowon ever! In Dke's case you'd have someone like Dwight Howard but 7'3", WOW.

You make the most of the skills you've got, he isn't doing that. He is habitually "unfocused" and is probably the worst weakside defender on the team. These are correctable errors, but it has been 20 + games now? He's had opportunities to show us his game....but always seems to fall short. It just may not be "_in him_" to succeed on this team. Let's be honest, offensively he's pretty inept, unskilled, and immature at best. His Defensive play is what concerns me the most, he's terrible. He's too light-weight to defend anybody in the post, or for that matter to post up anyone. I think the Rockets are stuck with him, because they believe in him for some reason, though we have no proof that he will get better. There's evidence to the contrary that he even has the skills to do so. I do not want to believe this but Stro's not given us any reason to think he will improve, other than the "_he's still young...he's on a new team_" excuse.

I hope I'm horribly wrong about him....


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

He is an anti-Duncan, if you like... Mr.Fundamentals is all about positioning, using his bulk and size, etc. Stro is slim and light, and has the biggest hops I've ever seen in a long time. So he will get some incredible boards, blocks, and dunks. Unless he bulks up considerably he will have trouble boxing out, holding his position, etc. His game is improving, he is still young, maybe it will take him a few seasons to mature and learn the game. Remember he never saw many minutes over his career, despite being a no.2 pick. I don't think he's passionless, i think it's team discipline that he's learning. None of the antics he showed in previous years. I'm glad we have him, I'm looking for a breakout game from him soon, it will be only a matter of time.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I wouldn't call him passionless. I think he is an interesting player, and I watch him pretty closely. 

IMO, Stro's strengths:
* Contests shots -- we didn't have anyone doing that at power forward last season
* Plays with energy
* Uses his athleticism to improbably pull down some tough offensive rebounds
* Jumper isn't as bad as I thought it was
* Sometimes provides much-needed aggressiveness on offense
* Still has potential

Weaknesses:
* Inconsistent
* Very poor grasp of the game
* Poor man defender
* Terrible passer, and he never looks for Yao -- not even when he has the ball at the top of the key and Yao has planted himself under the basket with his defender stuck behind him
* Very ordinary rebounder overall
* Has no post game
* Can block shots, but falls for too many pump fakes
* Foul prone


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Interesting thread, we'll see if he answers.

What happen to T-Mac's plan of turning him into an all-star?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

stromile plays better with yao & mcgrady and he's been one of my favourite players since vancouver. he's got amazing hops & i'd really like to see him show everyone what he can do, and i hope he gets the start tommorow against us in t.o. i think we got this, but i hope stro plays great for you guys.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Offensive Negatives: 
Swift's post moves could use some polishing. He has minimal understanding of footwork and tends to force a drive ending in an off-balanced and poorly timed hook shot. He has the athletic tools to be a good fit, but he plays like a twelve-year-old playground baller. He is slow in making his decisions and hesitates with the ball. I'm especially disgusted with how he always pulls the same fake as it's really working.

Offensive Positives:
When he makes quick decisions to shoot the ball, he is exceptionally efficient. Swift has consistently hit the 18-footer. I like when he uses his athleticism to attack offensive boards. His tip-dunk in the Sacramento game energized the team and helped the Rockets to re-gain the lead and close out the game. I also wouldn't mind if he attacked the rim for a dunk rather than backing down and using poor footwork to score the basket. Swift is also showing flashes of understanding how and when the ball should be passed. He's made some great plays by making the extra pass around the basket, you can tell TMac's passing style is really rubbing off on him.

Defensive Negatives:
Swift has poor quickness... not to be confused with speed. Swift react too slowly because most of the time he's trying to figure out what the hell he's supposed to be doing. He has poor defensive recognition and he doesn't seem to be understanding the defensive sets at all. I figure with more experience he will learn the routine of fundamental defense. He also over-commits. He over-commits on steals. I'll often see Swift try and steal the ball in transition and forget to get back to guard or slow down his assignment. He over-commits to help-defense and forgets to recover his man. He overly committed to blocking shots and easily falls for the fake and/or makes the unnecessary foul on the shooter.

Defensive Positives:
He has all the tools. There's not much else to be said here.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

this guy must step up, we need him badly now!!nfire:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well.... comments on his performance as a starter tonight?

uke:


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

2 points, 3 rebounds, 2 TOs, 14 minutes.


----------



## MM=Champions (Dec 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Interesting thread, we'll see if he answers.
> 
> What happen to T-Mac's plan of turning him into an all-star?


Wesley has become the candidate of the all-stars.Then T-mac is thinking:"OMG,I've not enough time to process the guy.The only choice is next year."Wesley is snickering while Swift cries just beside.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

to be honest, stromile really didn't get starters minutes, and he still played better then ryan bowen (who played 10+ minutes on stromile) 

chrish bosh had stromiles number all night, literally.


----------



## Xing (Mar 25, 2005)

He'll be better if he does not feel upset. Saw him sitting on benth in TV, and his eyesight is hesitant not like other guys who is confident.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

sure hes got mad hops but:

hops doesnt equal game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, at least he's got the right attitude still:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3544016.html



> Swift response
> Stromile Swift said he could have returned to Wednesday's game soon after he was kicked below the belt. He never did. But Swift said he was disappointed with his play in his first start at center with Yao Ming and Dikembe Mutombo out rather than Jeff Van Gundy's decision to limit him to just 14 minutes.
> 
> "It's coach's decision," said Swift, who had had three rebounds and two points. "Personally, I knew I wasn't playing well. He decided to not play me the second half. So you work hard and move on to the next game. I'll just keep working and do my job and move on from there. That's all I can do.
> ...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i like his attitudes, here's hoping he get's the chance and puts it together next game for you guys.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> I wouldn't call him passionless. I think he is an interesting player, and I watch him pretty closely.
> 
> IMO, Stro's strengths:
> * Contests shots -- we didn't have anyone doing that at power forward last season
> ...


 I second that. Him and Kwame Brown are just a botch on scouting. Absolutely zero basketball IQ. Putting the ball in his hands is more often than not, a turnover. 

If you can't ever beat Juwan Howard for a starting role, you suck. Simple.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

All the negativity, at least he dresses well :clown:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

stroooomile, he needs to straight clown on some people again.

reverse shawn bradley some muthaf***as


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i think we should trade him in a package for jefferson like whats being rumoured


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

^not happening.

nebody watching nemore?
looks like stro-show has stepped it up in the past 2 games.

17pts, 13rbs (4off), with 1 assist Vs. Warriors
26pts, 13rbs (6off), Vs. Hornets

but houston keeps losing... so.. Go Stromile, i hope he builds on this.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

ya hes been great, but can he keep it up?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm glad he seems to be playing with a little more heart and determination. But I will reserve any serious judgements until we can get Anderson and Yao back healthy. If Stro can then continue to contribute then he will have earned his money and playing time. Right now, he's playing like we thought or imagined he would play on a nightly basis. For now, its just 2 games, let's see him start averaging these numbers till Yao is back...
PPG. 12.5
D-RBPG 10
O-RBPG 2.7
BLK 3.0
STL .7
AST 2.7
MIN 35.0
These are the numbers he needs to put up nightly for us to even have a chance of winning some games without Yao. These aren't groundbreaking stats but they would be very consistent and helpful, its his all-around game that needs improvement, not just scoring and getting highlight sequences.
I'd rather see him playing more time early in the game. Set up plays that are quick-hitters for him, an easy dunk, alley's, early offense things. Let's not expect too much just yet though, its almost like he's a rookie again in a way, we have to really wait and see to ultimately determine whether he's the type of power forward we "needed."
I'll be watching the games to see if he returns to his 'vegetative state' but I doubt it, maybe the Light has finally been turned on inside of him. :clap: We'll see. . .


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

could he be 20 and 10 while yao is out?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> could he be 20 and 10 while yao is out?


 :raised_ey I seriously doubt that. . . Again POSSIBLE but IMPROBABLE. I'd be happy just seeing him play like a young Wolverine ie. Juwan Howard. Just make the good passes, take the open shot, get in position for rebounds (he's too light to just jump into the fray, get in position Stro!!!), make your layups/dunks when they're given to you. No DRIBBLING AT ALL for God sake.

And oh yeah, practice those jumphooks everyday, 500x. On each on arm...LOL :banana:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

^ i feel what your saying Lol

another semi-strong game from stro tonight, and the rockets get the W. good for you guys.

13pts, 8rbs, 4 assists, 2 steals & a block.

3-in-a-row

i hope he keeps this up honestly, i just want to see him blow up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Juwan's been stepping up too, good to finally get some serious competition at the PF spot.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

stromile's play lowers against cavs, hope he comes back with a strong game.

23min, 6pts, 5rbs (3off), & a block tonight Vs. Cleveland.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Well I guess it would be expecting too much for him to light it up three games in a row. He didn't play too badly, just not good, it was really just missing shots, and he could've gotten in better position for boards. But I've definitely seen him play worse than he did tonight. Not his best game by any stretch, but not his worst. His confidence didn't seem shaken like it usually is, though I didn't think his play deserved for him to be benched again later in the 2nd half. He's never gonna get better sitting next to Moochie Norris.
Try to come back with a stronger game next time out Stro Stro...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't like how every other game Swift gets fouled going to the basket and ends up staggering away, clutching his face.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

lol, stromile always jumps face first into defenders and the basket trying to jump on everyone, or after that fake-pump he does every other time down the floor. gotta love stromile.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

debarge said:


> IMO, he's been Passionless. That's the best way I can describe his play so far. He's never had a great game, but he's had a few decent ones. I'm very dissatisfied with him thus far, mostly defensively and on the glass. I can easily tolerate someone new to a team, not understanding the "new offense", or "knowing his role" and what's expected of him offensively. I cannot stomach someone refusing to rebound or guard a man that has the ball, and just give up layups :curse:
> That's intolerable... what can I say about someone who has a vertical leap that he has, but is constantly out-fought for boards. I can only imagine if Yao or Dke had Stromile's athletic ability???
> 
> You make the most of the skills you've got, he isn't doing that. He is habitually "unfocused" and is probably the worst weakside defender on the team. These are correctable errors, but it has been 20 + games now? He's had opportunities to show us his game....but always seems to fall short.
> ...


Hate to say it, but this is all you get with Stro. I'm glad he's not on my team anymore. It's not just 20 games, it's his entire career. What's that adage about insanity? Doing the same thing over and expecting a different result? I think foolishness should be substituted for insanity. You say he's had opportunites to show you his game? Brother, he's shown you his game. What you see is all that you'll get.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> Well, at least he's got the right attitude still:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3544016.html


yep...Stro pulled the same thing in Memphis. tries to put it on the coach, saying "it's his decision", when there isn't anything physically wrong with him. even the Grizzlies began to publically question Stro's "injury" or "sickness". Laaaaaaaazzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i seen kid get hit in the eye.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Zeus said:


> Hate to say it, but this is all you get with Stro. I'm glad he's not on my team anymore. It's not just 20 games, it's his entire career. What's that adage about insanity? Doing the same thing over and expecting a different result? I think foolishness should be substituted for insanity. You say he's had opportunites to show you his game? Brother, he's shown you his game. What you see is all that you'll get.


I think that's true. But under Jeff Van Gundy, Stromile will never survive long if he's lazy. So, right now, it's either Stromile here or Van Gundy here. 

But Van Gundy has been working on him, and at least he's shown some progress. So there's still hope. After all, this isn't the first time that Van Gundy has had to deal with unruly players. He had more than his fair share in New York.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I had to bump this thread.

Look, I like Stro & I wish he could remain a rocket....but if the midget isn't going to play him then Houston has to move him. Cause its painfully obvious that he isn't the type of player that can prouduce in a short amount of minutes. This leaves fans pointing out ALL of his flaws while overlooking the problems the other frontcourt players. 

The PF position...while not as bad as SG...still sucks. Howard has the vertical of a 60yr old woman & is a mediocre rebounder. Hayes is nice and everything but he's 6'6 damnint! I can't be the only mofo who thinks Stro can sorta help out here but he's not going to get the minutes (not even sure he deserves the mins).....so lets move on...

except, theres one problem......His value is so low right now Houston could probably only get a 2nd rounder for him.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Personally I kinda knew from the first month of the season when Tracy went down, what we ended up getting in Stromile. Yao Ming was very conscious to give up the ball to him, find him under the basket, and cover for him on defense i.e. leaving himself vunerable to fouls. All I saw from him was apathy at what was going on with the team. We had everyone but Tracy, still had DA and Barry for a minute, lost them, he still didn't play well. Luther did, then DWes came around as well as Rafer, still no Stro Show. He came back to the team after watching Baxter and Hayes essentially get "his minutes" but use them productively. He saw two young guys potentially taking his spot on the team, and Hayes is now the first reserve off the bench. Everyone is de-valuing Baxter and minimizing Hayes' effort and impact on the team. It cannot be ignored to me, I wish we could move him somewhere for anything, just to free up the minutes and get his 'lazyness' off the team's atmosphere.
He's playing a little better for now, but people he 'ain't playin good' at all. He's just played so BADLY that we're happy with a below average effort that's not detrimental to the team. He isn't fooling me, he's scared of being traded or just moved to last off the bench. I don't think he's a bad guy at all, he isn't Eddie Griffin, but he just doesn't have the tools to play for us on a nightly basis. That to me is the best reason to trade someone, because they aren't just inconsistent- that's something basketballogist say about poor shooting. He is not dependable. You cannot rely on him for anything. As we have seen so many times late in the game, if he's in there, we will not get a secure rebound (def or off). The other guy wants it more...  That's not good in the frontcourt or at any position for that matter. I just don't get the loyalty to these guys who didn't take you anywhere. Sura, Barry, Swift, Dke? I like them just fine, nice guys. But they didn't take you anywhere? Are they Horry, Drexler, Smith? Olajawon? I don't think so? Trade him, make the team better? Is CDawson blind, is Les apathetic since he still sells season tickets? Does Jeff really want guys who can play, or does he want guys he can control? Stro wouldn't get any minutes with Rudy T... 'oh you can dunk, that's nice? can you rebound and shoot 3s? you can't, well sit down son until you can, let me know when you're 38% from the line?"


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Even if Houston were to get another coach, this is still not the team for him. He either needs to be on a team like the Hawks who has to take the time to develop its players or a team like the Spurs or Pistons that could still win without him getting much PT and try to develop him on the side.

It would be a huge mistake for Houston to keep Swift if they are not going to commit 100% to developing him.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Watch Stromile play? Why? His game is putrid to say the least


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

stromile and eddie griffin, two of my favourite players.

haters...blttttt


----------

